# Dwarf Gourami, swollen!



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a red flame dwarf gourami.
He is acting quite normal, swimming all around the tank (mainly staying in his territory) and eating.
However, I did notice today that he was doing something funny with the other dwarf gourami (a powder blue)
The blue gourami would swim up to the flame and the flame would kind of do what a dog would do to show the other is the dominant... kind of go on its side a little bit. This caused me to really inspect both fish.. not sure what type of behaivour this was.
I noticed the the flame gourami is quite bloated, but he doesn't have the stereotypical "pinecone" look of dropsy.
He is still eating, as stated above, and still active.
I have removed him to a hospital tank (with a sick platy - was hiding for a few days, just came out... may have been bullied -tail looks bitten)
started the hospital treatment today, using maracyn 2 for the "dropsy" symptoms and the edgy tail.

Any other idea what this could be?
I am using salt in the hospital tank as well, and will be feeding an antibacterial food... any other advice I could use?

Am I doing the right treatment plan?
Thanks for any and all advice

I took pictures with my cell phone, but they turned out to be horrible, 
I will take pictures with camera tomorrow morning.....


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

In case your gourami is constipated, you could try putting in a frozen pea (thawed and with the outer membrane taken off).


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked on him this morning, and the swelling looks to be reducing....


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

That's good news!


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Very good news 
When i got him from the pet store back in Dec. I bought another one at the same time, he ended up having a huge ulcer on his entire back, and 2 others from the same shipment got sick as well....
yikes!


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

He is healthy again!
Hooray!


----------

